# Brown cobwebs stuck to my java moss



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have seen this called diatoms. Not very strong, but seems to cling simply because it is so diffuse. Debris may collect in it, so it really looks messy. 
I have had a hard time with this in just a couple of tanks. The worst that I remember was in a hard water tank. Is yours a tank with high GH and KH?


----------



## larusaquarium (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes, I have hard water here in Houston. I also have high silicates in my tap water. I was thinking of adding a pack of purigen to the filter. In my other 37 gallon tank I have a huge problem with diatoms. But I've never seen diatoms that grow like cobweb. 
Also ordered some phosguard from seachem to get rid of high silicate levels in my water. I've thought about getting a reverse osmosis unit but Dustin from Dustinsfishtanks said that's a bad idea for a planted setup. 

Has anyone successfully got rid of diatoms from their aquariums? If so how?
I've been doing a lot of research and everybody says to be patient and it'll go away. 

Well my show tank look like crap because of diatoms and any advise on how to completely get rid of them is a major help


----------



## imcmaster (Jan 30, 2015)

larusaquarium said:


> Yes, I have hard water here in Houston. I also have high silicates in my tap water. I was thinking of adding a pack of purigen to the filter. In my other 37 gallon tank I have a huge problem with diatoms. But I've never seen diatoms that grow like cobweb.
> Also ordered some phosguard from seachem to get rid of high silicate levels in my water. I've thought about getting a reverse osmosis unit but Dustin from Dustinsfishtanks said that's a bad idea for a planted setup.


I have not had this problem, but if I did I think I would take the following approach. The assumption is that your tap water has high concentrations of silicates, which when continually added to the tank provide an environment where the diatoms thrive.
- Get a test kit which measures silicate concentrations. I would want to know the concentration in the tap water, and the current levels in the tank to validate that the problems is silicates.
- I would buy some Phosguard (Purigen won't work for this problem - it is designed for organic molecules). I would add some to my filtration system and run for a few hours and measure the new levels of silicate in the tank. The problem is that Phosguard would also remove much needed phosphates so I would top up the phosphates afterwards. Wen the concentrations of silicates is acceptable I would remove the phosguard. Perhaps best to keep the lights low during this period?
- Your tap water has to be addressed. I can think of two methods: 1) Use a silicate removing compound to treat any water prior to water changes. 2) Use an RO unit that removes silicates, and then add one of several products available which prepares RO water for a planted tank (which will add back the needed minerals, buffering capacity (kh), etc which were removed with the RO).
- With the silicate levels now low attack the diatoms in the tank with scrubbing, etc. Might be easier if the water level was temp lowered?


----------



## larusaquarium (Feb 21, 2015)

Using a Reverse Osmosis is not going to happen because financially I can't afford it. But I will definitely look in to removing silicates when I'm doing water changes. I have been running pack of phosguard on my hob filter for the past 24 hours. Too early to tell if it's helping or not. 

Can anyone suggest what I can put in tap water to remove silicates? 
(Ex:Something like prime that I can add to my buckets when I do water changes twice a week) I already have phosguard pack in my hob filter and I will be adding another pack to my canister filter. So what I need is an additive that can kill silicates in my water change buckets before they go in the tank.


----------



## imcmaster (Jan 30, 2015)

larusaquarium said:


> I have been running pack of phosguard on my hob filter for the past 24 hours. Too early to tell if it's helping or not.
> 
> Can anyone suggest what I can put in tap water to remove silicates?
> (Ex:Something like prime that I can add to my buckets when I do water changes twice a week) I already have phosguard pack in my hob filter and I will be adding another pack to my canister filter. So what I need is an additive that can kill silicates in my water change buckets before they go in the tank.


Keep in mind that phosguard is removing phosphates as well (one of the macro needs of plants).

Short term solution? (Until someone finds a good product) I wonder if it is practical to get two buckets and a funnel: Add a bunch of phosguard into a large funnel (maybe in a media bag), and pour the tap water through the funnel several times. Without a test kit it would be hard to determine how effective this process might be.


----------



## larusaquarium (Feb 21, 2015)

I stole your idea. Lol. 
I don't know how effective it is. Now when I do water changes I use two different size top aware containers with 1/4" holes drilled on the bottom, filled with filter floss and phosguard on the bottom container. I slowly let the water from the tap run through this DIY system. It takes about 10 minutes to fill up a 5 gallon bucket but I'm already starting to notice a difference in diatoms. Also hired 6 otocinclus catfish as a backup clean up crew. Lol


----------



## imcmaster (Jan 30, 2015)

Well done. Necessity is the mother of invention.

I really hope you have solved your nagging issue and can enjoy your tank.


----------

